# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  Ντουλοξετίνη για ADHD ??

## jameldebbouze14

Γεια σας . Είμαι 26 ετών , άνδρας .

Έχω χρόνια συμπτώματα διαταραχής προσοχής και δυσκολίας συγκέντρωσης .

Επισκέφθηκα για πρώτη φορά ψυχίατρο αυτές τις ημέρες . Τα συμπτώματα τα έχω περίπου από 10 ετών άλλα έφτασαν σε σημείο που παράγινε το κακό και αποφάσισα να ασχοληθώ ενεργά με την κατάσταση , προτού εισέλθω σε εργασιακούς χώρους .

Η ψυχίατρος μου πρότεινε Cymbalta για την κατάσταση μου .

Έχει κανείς καμία θετική εμπειρία από την χρήση Cymbalta για ελλειμματική προσοχή σε διάβασμα (και ταινίες κάμποσο) / υπερκινητικότητα /δυσκολία εφαρμογής ακουστικών οδηγιών / εντολών ( πχ πώς να μάθεις να οδηγείς )


Αν ναι , σε πόσο καιρό ? Παρενέργειες ?

Μου έκανε εντύπωση που δεν μου έγραψε Ritalin / Concerta και στο νετ που έψαξα δεν βρήκα αρκετές μελέτες για χρήση Ντουλοξετίνης σε ADHD .



Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

Εύχομαι υγεία και ό,τι καλύτερο

----------


## Jakavi

Σε βοηθάει το cymbalta?

----------

